# Telephone Services 99441



## iovine (Jun 24, 2009)

Does anyone bill for telephone services 99441 ,if so what place of service do you use 

Lorraine Iovine


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Jun 24, 2009)

We use doctor's office, but these codes are not typically reimbursed by insurance, they're denied for non-covered, and billable to the patient


----------



## halebill (Jun 24, 2009)

...and be sure that the patient was not seen in the previous seven days or within the next 24 hours of a related E/M service or inside a global period.

Bill Hale, CPC


----------



## AFPSOLANO (Sep 2, 2014)

Are there rules on billing the patients for 99441 if the insurance denies?


----------

